# Houston (Conroe), Texas looking for players



## SirSwoll (Feb 3, 2005)

Campaign type: Roleplaying, not hack n' slash nor dungeon crawling (at least all of the time) Very story based.

Campaign setting: Forgotten Realms 3.5 edition DnD

Location: Conroe, TX - Just north of the Woodlands.

Time: Every other Saturday from noon til 7, time is somewhat flexible.

Level: 1st, but will be an on going campaign.

With all of that said I must hit on a few other things. We are a group of *experianced roleplayers looking for the same*. We would prefer older gamers, at least *21*, who have a good amount of experiance with gaming. If you aren't familiar with the campaign setting that is fine, but I would like experianced players at my table with at least some kind of tabletop RPG (ex. Rifts, GURPS, WoD, DnD, Ad&d, etc.). However, ultimatly we do want to have fun. Just want to play with like minded gamers

If you have any questions please contact me at swolljw@yahoo.com


----------



## Aliro (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, look...Conroe gamers! And I thought I was the only one. I will be sending you an e-mail to the link in your message. I look forward to talking with you.

--Aliro


----------



## DmQ (Feb 26, 2005)

I also have a Houston area game I would like to start...  (Link in SIG)

I will email you soon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Conroe?  Pfft.  Too far north.


----------



## ARandomGod (Mar 7, 2005)

Aliro said:
			
		

> Hey, look...Conroe gamers! And I thought I was the only one. I will be sending you an e-mail to the link in your message. I look forward to talking with you.
> 
> --Aliro




I suggest you goto the DnD meetup.com
http://dnd.meetup.com/187/
We're even having a special meetup event for the northern people on Friday march 11th.


----------



## SuperGamera (Mar 11, 2005)

*What about Central Houston?*

I see groups up in Conroe and down on the SW side, but are there any that meet inside 610?  I live at 610 and 290, and was looking for a group that could handle both adults and my 13 yo son.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 11, 2005)

In the other thread -- the one for Missouri City -- I mention a game that's starting (maybe in a month?  I don't think I was that specific) at a place near 59 and Shepherd.  That's inside 610, but.

I think the plan is Fridays at ~6pm.  We could probably handle you guys, but I'm not sure how big the game will be.  If we have enough people maybe we'll start up two games.


----------

